# Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet



## scooter_trasher (Sep 15, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/events/164912600841291/




*Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet added an event.*

August 8 ·
3rd Annual Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet held at the Royal Oak, MI, Farmer's Market.
• Over 50 Vendors
• $5.00 admission
• Free Parking
• Kids 10 and under free
• Classic Bicycle Corral -- cost only $10 to sell your Classic Bike ($5 back if it doesn't sell)
• Indoor and outdoor swap spaces available.
• Held rain or shine
• www.robikeswap.com
• robikeswap@aol.com
• facebook.com/RoyalOakBikeSwap
• For more information call Paul & Anne Kleppert -- 248-642-6639


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 15, 2018)

Will be there set up this year in booth 5. Will update this later in the week. So far, Motobecane 12spd, Georgina Terry, Specialized Myka Disc bike, Nothing super old.


----------



## Spacecowboy (Sep 22, 2018)

I am planning on attending to put a couple bikes in the bike corral. Posting here so now I'm committed to actually bringing this wartime blackout cadillac to the bike corral. It'll need tubes, tires and a butt rest. I've swapped out the grips for some 60s black schwinn ones I had laying around. Been more into muscle bikes lately, so this one is kind of out of my wheelhouse.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2018)

Pics of the meet?


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2018)

any cabers go to this show , no pictures .


----------



## Spacecowboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Well, I went but no didn't take any pictures, excepting one of a pedal car on the hood of a van. Didn't sell Cadillac bike, so am making it roadworthy.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2018)

Spacecowboy69 said:


> Well, I went but no didn't take any pictures, excepting one of a pedal car on the hood of a van. Didn't sell Cadillac bike, so am making it roadworthy.



    How was it. I was thinking about going. Maybe next year.


----------



## Spacecowboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Hmm, about 1/3rd the size of Ann Arbor show at 65 vendors. I think these guys are all drawn from a list from the spring show.  All areas of bike collecting represented. Plus the other half of the building was flea market antique stuff. Memory Lane classics still hits this show as well as having the swaps. One vendor had CABE licence plates, along with some good earlier stuff. Jerry from memory lane was the only one who had AS springer bolts, but am still thinking about them because the springer isn't as nice. Here was the pic I did take


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 24, 2018)

I was there. Drove over with my wife for my first swap meet. Didn’t take pictures but was able to find a few things I needed for my corvette. Should start putting back together this week . Will post pictures


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 24, 2018)

Here are some show photos. Beautiful day, great attendance and all but one vendor made it.  It was fun.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 31, 2018)

We can't wait till the next one.


----------

